# precancerous polyups found - what is next



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

So they had removed 4 polyups during my test - biopsied them and found that 3 of them had precancerous cells, one was a larger one. They managed to remove all of themI am to have a high fibre, low fat diet and go for another colonosocopy next year and frequently for the next few yearsanyone else gone through this?


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Yes. I went thru this.My first colonoscopy was in 2001.They found 5 polyps and one was quite large and pre-cancerous as were the others.All were removed and biopsied.I went back again the following year... 2002.3 benign and pre-cancerous polyps were found.I had my third colonoscopy last year 2005.4 small polyps were found and removed.I then started a different approach.For the past year, since my colonoscopy in 2005, I have cut way back on processed food. I have tried to eliminate it completely. I still ate bread, whole wheat, high fiber foods etc.I ate very little cereal.I've learned to read labels and tried my best to eat and prepare foods that are as whole as possible.I've tried to stay away from HFCS and all additives... this is very hard, but can be done.For the past year I rarely ate desserts, chips, candy etc.I cut out a lot of white flour foods- carbs.I totally re-vamped my eating.I have a glass of red wine about 3-4x /week.Then I joined a gym and started working out with weights and cardio 3-4 times a week. Which I am currently doing.I also consume about a gallon of water a day.I just had my 4th colonoscopy on Monday, the 4th of December... a few days ago.No polyps, no hemmoroids.I go back again in 3 years.I am convinced that my eating habits and workouts got me this positive outcome.


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Don't get too concerned or upset...Adenomas have a higher chance of eventually becoming cancerous, but by no means ARE cancerous or necessarily WILL become cancerous. Ive had 5 colonscopies and they've removed at least one or two...sometime more small adenomatous polyps each time....if you keep having a colonoscopy regularly, they will keep taking them out and they don't have a chance to become cancerous. The ones you have to worry about are the flat...or sessile type polyps...those fuzzy suckers are the ones that can cause you more trouble and generally do become cancerous. I had a fairly good sized one removed almost five years ago along with 12" of colon...and what turned out to be a small focus of cancer in situ as well. So be happy they found what they found...and keep on getting those scopes as they suggest them. willie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's pretty common.Eventually, if you didn't die of something else first, most people will develop polyps in the colon.If they hang out long enough a certain percentage of polyps will get precancerous changes and if you let those hang out long enough a few of them will progress to cancer.By getting polyps removed regularly you can pretty much prevent colon cancer.K.


----------

